# Let’s talk about chest guards....



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

So I haven’t been on for a bit, last year was a little rough with a lot of crazy stuff going on at home and work so I didn’t get in much shooting at all, this year is looking worlds better so I am looking to fix that. I’ve been doing a lot of shot sequence review and breaking apart what I was doing previously to try and improve everything step-by-step and watching a lot of competitions online lately to see what others are doing. I also need to get back some strength so that’ll take me a few more weeks to get back to form. All that will carry me into March when hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get out and shoot. 

I am pretty good on equipment overall for this season (maybe some indoor arrows needed and to tune some others that I have now but I tend to think of arrows as consumables :wink: ) but I don’t have a chest guard, I never really felt I needed one as I have never clipped my chest with a string but I am thinking that just keeping my shirt in tight in that area will prevent the string being thrown off if it hits clothing. Obviously hitting body parts would be bad too 

I have seen some cheap polyester mesh looking ones that don’t seem like they would really protect from anything other then loose clothes. 

Anyone have any suggestions on something reasonably sturdy, comfortable and decently breathable when the weather gets warm? 

Thanks
-Jim


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

I do hit my chest, so I have to use one. I use the Avalon Tec guard. It's breathable-ish (not fantastic, but not terrible either), but it does do a good job protecting you from the string and keeping clothes out of the way while giving a nice smooth surface for the string to slip across. So far it has also proven to be durable as well with no rips/tears/etc so far.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

The string is supposed to move away from your body, not into it. So, except in really weird circumstances, "protection" is not really necessary from a chest guard, and the thin mesh ones are more than enough. I also find them significantly more comfortable, since they are more flexible and breathable.

I highly recommend a chest guard with velcro at the top of the shoulder. Many chest guards have a two strap system that is supposed to let you adjust the angle and fit, but it is quite annoying to work with. On the other hand, a velcro one just needs to be set to exactly where you want it and it's good to go.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

When you release, the string moves into your body and then away from your body. The tighter and more inline you are, the closer you are to hitting your body. 

Chest protector just gives a slick surface for any string contact. Some archers use the performance dry fit shirts and this does the same thing. Most competitive archers who do not wear a chest protector usually wear this type of shirt.

If your shirt has a pocket then you may catch the string. A good fit for the chest protector is a must. 

Anything catching the string will make an errant shot. 

Chris


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> When you release, the string moves into your body and then away from your body. The tighter and more inline you are, the closer you are to hitting your body.
> 
> Chest protector just gives a slick surface for any string contact. Some archers use the performance dry fit shirts and this does the same thing. Most competitive archers who do not wear a chest protector usually wear this type of shirt.
> 
> ...


This.......

I never hit my arm but I always wear an arm guard. Same principal.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> When you release, the string moves into your body and then away from your body. The tighter and more inline you are, the closer you are to hitting your body.


Is there slow motion footage confirming this? I mean, it makes some sense since the fingers are in the way, but there's also the fact that the string at that point has ~40lbs of force vs maybe a pound at most for the hand, which is/should be relaxed and exerting as little force as possible. So I have a hard time believing the impact is significant, but I'd love to know if that's not the case.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Its called archers paradox. There is plenty of slo mo footage on the internet and youtube. 

It doesnt matter the poundage, with fingers, the string will first go towards the body and then swing the other way. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

here is a video in slo mo of Park Sung Hyun shooting.You can clearly see the string goes into the body first, and then swings the other way before going around the riser. The arrow must bend correctly to be tuned. If it doesn't bend at all, it will go to the left, if it bends too much, it will go to the right ( for a right handed archer). The arrow that bends at the proper oscillation will tune properly. This bending makes the string sway into the body toward the chest protector, and then away from the body. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIMpLv6U67w

and others

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGNslUNBrEM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP8XVW4H90g


The arrow would not just move away from the body. 

Chris


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just ordered one of the LAS branded Fivics ones they have on clearance. I have been watching last year’s nationals on YouTube and saw one of the pros wearing one so they must be decent at least. 
If I don’t like it, it’s at least a cheap test  
Thanks
-Jim


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> Its called archers paradox. There is plenty of slo mo footage on the internet and youtube.
> 
> It doesnt matter the poundage, with fingers, the string will first go towards the body and then swing the other way.


I always thought the flex came from the column load on the arrow from a straight push by the string. Never realized it's the motion from the fingers that initiate the movement. That second video you linked was quite illustrative of that; thanks for the link.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

If you have a straight string push (compound with release), the arrow will flex up and down. With fingers, it will flex side to side starting toward the side away from the finger grip. 

Chris


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

(Chris already posted the video, I'm too slow)


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

so some recommendations of high quality well designed guards???


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jim - 

It really bugs me to fully agree with Chris, but he's spot on here. 

With a traditional anchor, the string is farther away from your chest and a cp is rarely needed, but with with the under the chin/jaw anchor and typically tighter form (alignment), it can get pretty close. 

at -



> so some recommendations of high quality well designed guards???


Yeah, dumb question. It's a chest protector, not rocket science. I prefer a smooth one to a mesh, and as long as it fits, it's fine. 
I've been using an old NEET one for the last 15+ years. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not cheap, but very comfortable to wear. I have the Classic summer version and it allows good airflow. https://www.artebo.de/en/chest-guard/


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Yeah, dumb question. It's a chest protector, not rocket science. I prefer a smooth one to a mesh, and as long as it fits, it's fine.
> I've been using an old NEET one for the last 15+ years.


no not a dumb question, i have to buy almost all my gear on-line, my local archery shop mostly carries hunting gear, so to have an idea of the quality of the item before i buy it and pay to and return shipping is a nicety that my pocket book appreciates. thanks for letting me know the NEET will last that long


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

at -

Sorry, that was a bit of knee jerk reaction to a "what's the best" question. 

What's "best" for you may not be the best for a guy twice or half your size.
While I prefer a solid, slick surface, if you're a heavy sweater, a mesh might actually work better for you. 
Lastly, and I have to keep repeating this, you have no idea if the recommendations you're getting are from a reliable source (some one who can make a legit comparison), or someone who's best really means "only".

I can understand your dilemma, and in that case, just go with a common or known product.
If you don't mind being a billboard, just get the Easton one.
A lot of people use it. 

btw - if you actually "need" one, it will become readily apparent. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> .............
> If you don't mind being a billboard, just get the Easton one.
> .........


It seems that archery gear is almost always covered with gaudy advertisements. That would include ads on bows, quivers, chest protectors, stabilizers, bow cases and the absolute worst are the gaudy decals on limbs. There seem to be few options to avoid this.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

camperjim said:


> It seems that archery gear is almost always covered with gaudy advertisements. That would include ads on bows, quivers, chest protectors, stabilizers, bow cases and the absolute worst are the gaudy decals on limbs. There seem to be few options to avoid this.


Doesn't seem to bother the Hoyt shooting, Hoyt wearing, Hoyt loving crowd. I am surprised they don't have a Hoyt chest guard.....or do they?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

t - 

Hoyt = Easton. 

JimB1 and at -

OK, lets do this by the numbers. 

1. Do you really need one?
Like I said earlier, if you need one it will be painfully obvious. 
Or, do you just think you should have one? 

1b Does needing one mean good or bad form on your part.
Can't tell that from here.

2. Do you hit/rub your chest regularly or rarely?
If rarely, you might consider the pain a reminder of bad form - your call.

3. Do you use the string against the chest protector a "reference point"? 
Don't laugh, it's been done. 

4. Does appearance matter? 

5. Regarding T-shirts with pockets or loose fitting shirts...
Clothing choice is your responsibility. 
Tight fitting T or sweat shirts may solve the problem without adding extra stuff. 

1-4 have no right or wrong answers and 5 should be pretty obvious. 

Funny thing, it that the above scenario doesn't just apply to chest protectors.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Porthos (Oct 21, 2018)

the angel one is pretty good its the one i use


----------



## tbferrari3 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fivics ones!


----------



## uscarcher (Sep 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## packets (Aug 5, 2019)

I think the Shibuya chest guard is a decent mesh that isn’t simply a fabric.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Really?


----------



## targetarcher12 (Nov 21, 2009)

I use Easton and find that quite comfortable and durable.


----------

